# Show line vs Working line health



## gsd12 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knew if working line GSDs are generally healthier than the show line GSDs? I would like to purchase a puppy in about a year from now, and I've been trying to determine whether or not to get one from a working line or not. I understand the drive differences/stimulation commitments are not the same, but now I would like to know if the physical differences in the dogs impact health significantly or not. The working line dogs do not seem to have such a sloped back like the show lines do from what I can see. My plans for the dog do not include anything competitive; I am just looking for a companion. I am currently leaning toward getting a working line dog but wanted some opinions from people who understand the dogs more than I do.

Thank you for any info you can provide regarding this


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd be more focused on what health testing the breeder does....and how many generations back it goes, than what lines it is. Although I really don't care for the look of any of the show extremes. Search "straight back" on this forum to find out more about conformation


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've always had WL dogs, except one who was west german show and west german working. He was nuts. 

Working lines will cost you less and be less high strung but that's part is just anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Elf (Jun 10, 2016)

gsd12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew if working line GSDs are generally healthier than the show line GSDs? I would like to purchase a puppy in about a year from now, and I've been trying to determine whether or not to get one from a working line or not. I understand the drive differences/stimulation commitments are not the same, but now I would like to know if the physical differences in the dogs impact health significantly or not. The working line dogs do not seem to have such a sloped back like the show lines do from what I can see. My plans for the dog do not include anything competitive; I am just looking for a companion. I am currently leaning toward getting a working line dog but wanted some opinions from people who understand the dogs more than I do.
> 
> Thank you for any info you can provide regarding this


Nope, they're both equally healthy, it doesn't matter if one's a show line and the other is a working line... _*If the breeder has bred healthy dogs.. With good hips, and elbows, etc.. Than you're puppy is gonna be healthy.* It's all about the breeder, always look at pedigrees as well.
_
Show lines can even do the same amount of work as working lines, they're just more laid back and more low-medium energy dogs, but some of them still have the same amount of energy as any regular WL. It's all up to the pup (personality / temperament) and how well the breeder did.

One thing about show lines though is.. You're gonna have to shovel out a bunch of cash to pay for their hefty price tags.


----------



## gsd12 (Jun 27, 2016)

Elf said:


> Nope, they're both equally healthy, it doesn't matter if one's a show line and the other is a working line... _*If the breeder has bred healthy dogs.. With good hips, and elbows, etc.. Than you're puppy is gonna be healthy.* It's all about the breeder, always look at pedigrees as well.
> _
> Show lines can even do the same amount of work as working lines, they're just more laid back and more low-medium energy dogs, but some of them still have the same amount of energy as any regular WL. It's all up to the pup (personality / temperament) and how well the breeder did.
> 
> One thing about show lines though is.. You're gonna have to shovel out a bunch of cash to pay for their hefty price tags.


Thank you for this information! I can see I've gathered wrong impressions about the breed's conformation. I'd honestly prefer a dog with medium to laid-back energy but was willing to learn to provide for a dog with a high drive if it was a healthier version of the breed. I appreciate having this knowledge now though.


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

I've got one of each. They're both very healthy and I have pedigrees and health tests for both that you would get too as long as you go to a reputable breeder. If I had to pick between the two and could only have one I'd choose WL by a long shot. (I don't mean if I had to choose between MY two lol.)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have working lines that are healthy, no gut sensitivity and no allergies. My mixed lines(AM/WG) different dogs have had hip, elbow and severe environmental allergies. 
I would search for a breeder that has proven pups to show they are not full of health issues(spine, hip, elbow, shoulder, allergy) Yet management and nutrition play into it when growing out the puppy. It is a crapshoot, and we always research the best for the pups to bring them up to succeed


----------



## Elf (Jun 10, 2016)

gsd12 said:


> Thank you for this information! I can see I've gathered wrong impressions about the breed's conformation. I'd honestly prefer a dog with medium to laid-back energy but was willing to learn to provide for a dog with a high drive if it was a healthier version of the breed. I appreciate having this knowledge now though.


You're welcome, honestly, it really doesn't matter what you choose though, it's honestly what you prefer, I love both lines, I always been so fond of show lines too though because they're gorgeous dogs. Either way, make sure you research the heck out of the breeder.. Even if it's a WL breeder, research, research, research! That's the key, for more help try getting the parents of a litter's pedigree, take a picture and show it to us on these forums too for a second opinion, I'm currently raising a WL puppy who has very low-medium energy, more so on the low side and he's a WL, so it all comes down the breeder and how well the pups are, you could get even a hyper active pup showline and a WL pup with low energy you never know.

Also tips for picking out a pup (SL/WL): Tell the breeder exactly what you want.. As in a low-medium dog (if that's your preference), do something that fits your family, I always recommend low-medium energy shepherds for most owners.. And then one day upgrade to a higher energy level shepherd for their pup if they please, it's much better, also a good breeder will pick out a pup that's works best for you, some good breeders still don't do that, and if they don't be sure to pay attention on how they get along with litter mates, and all of that.

And lastly, both of them will be healthy like I said doesn't matter what line, it's all about the breeder

 Good luck!


----------

